# 38 special vs. 357 conceal carry



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Been looking at buying a new revolver for conceal carry. I already have a ruger lcp 380 just wanting something else for differnt situations. Also might leave this in my truck sometimes. I really like the ruger sp101 in 357 mag. I also like the ruger lcr in 357. Is the 357 round really necessary?? I have heard some bad talk ont he 2inch 357 on account of noise.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I am a huge fan of of the SP101. I carry a glock on my hip all the time, but I usually take the SP101 with me in the truck for easy access while all buckled in. I'm not sure how much performance you really gain from the .357 out of such a short barrel, but it doesn't cost any more money, weight, or size so why not? I will say one thing... I do NOT want to have to touch off a .357 from it without ear protection. you've probably seen somebody at the range or something shooting a snub-nose .357 at some point. It gets attention. I would say there is a REALLY good chance of suffering some hearing loss, especially if you had to fire it from a tight space like from your vehicle. Maybe i'll get flamed for this, but it is for that exact reason that I keep .38 specials in the first 2 chambers in my SP101. The next 3 are magnums, but I hope I wouldn't have to take it that far.


----------

